
New Windows 10 Secured-Core PCS Block Firmware-Level Attacks - smush
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-windows-10-secured-core-pcs-block-firmware-level-attacks/
======
panpanna
> The APT28 cyber-espionage group (also tracked as Sednit, Fancy Bear,
> Strontium, and Sofacy), for instance, used a Unified Extensible Firmware
> Interface (UEFI) rootkit dubbed LoJax as part of its 2018 operations.

So if you build a huge complex thing when a small simple one would do and then
completely ignore security it will be hacked? Who could have known?

I don't think any tpm and dtrm magic can fix the issue as long as uefi is
there with its huge attack surface

------
LoveDeathRobots
Will sec-core also block Linux from booting?

